# Anyone in the redress scheme because they broke from a discounted tracker period



## Thomas (14 Jan 2016)

I am trying to find out if anyone who is in the PTSB redress scheme is there because they broke from a discounted tracker period and had a clause in their Mortgage Letter that allowed them to switch to a fixed rate at the end of their discounted tracker period. 

PTSB are arguing that because there was a clause in my Mortgage letter that allowed me to switch to a fixed rate, I didn't lose my tracker by breaking the discounted tracker period to fix the rate for a period (even though the letter says I can only switch to a fixed rate on expiry of my discounted period).  I am interested in anyone who may be in a similar situation.


----------

